# The Legend of Zelda



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Time to type my favourite video-game series! Let's base it on Ocarina of Time, Skyward Sword, and Twilight Princess with any characters. For now, I guess I'll just do the main: Ganondorf, Link, and Zelda.

OoT.
Ganondorf: INTJ
Link: ISFP
Zelda: INFJ

Skyward Sword.
Don't know Ganondorf... :/
Link: ISFP
Zelda: ENFP

Twilight Princess.
Ganondorf: ENTJ
Link: ISFP (static character)
Zelda: INTJ

Wonder what Midna is...ENFJ...?


----------



## Synnett (Dec 13, 2013)

... I'm sure going to look at this.  I'll post when I get some info, but I think Link is soul-less.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

GhostPony750 said:


> ... I'm sure going to look at this.  I'll post when I get some info, but I think Link is soul-less.


yeah, nintendo wanted to make Link a blank slate but still human (which is why he smiles/laughs/angry face reactions to certain events) to make the gamer feel immersed. 

This theory seems to make sense: MBTI: The Solemn Hero, ISFP | Zombies Ruin Everything

Link's obviously introverted because he rarely speaks.


----------



## ZaneCross (Oct 5, 2014)

Interesting. I always thought of Link as intuitive.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

ZaneCross said:


> Interesting. I always thought of Link as intuitive.


How come?


----------



## ZaneCross (Oct 5, 2014)

Serenade said:


> How come?


Because of all the puzzles he was constantly solving. Now some will say that a twelve year old could solve them, and they would be (mostly) right. There are two reasons why I think this:

1. The water temple in OOT.
2. While we are sitting around in the comfort of our homes, having plenty of time to think about the puzzle, Link is actually (metaphorically) fighting off monsters, and he would have to make fairly large leaps of thought in short spans of time.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

ZaneCross said:


> Because of all the puzzles he was constantly solving. Now some will say that a twelve year old could solve them, and they would be (mostly) right. There are two reasons why I think this:
> 
> 1. The water temple in OOT.
> 2. While we are sitting around in the comfort of our homes, having plenty of time to think about the puzzle, Link is actually (metaphorically) fighting off monsters, and he would have to make fairly large leaps of thought in short spans of time.


Ugh. Yeah. The water temple was a b!tch to solve. I had to start the whole entire game over because I got a key, but unlocked the wrong door that had zero keys in chests to unlock the other doors. -.-

Link's an IxFP then?


----------



## ZaneCross (Oct 5, 2014)

Serenade said:


> Ugh. Yeah. The water temple was a b!tch to solve. I had to start the whole entire game over because I got a key, but unlocked the wrong door that had zero keys in chests to unlock the other doors. -.-
> 
> Link's an IxFP then?


Yep. I guess so. That water temple was definitely the only part of that game that was not designed well.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

ZaneCross said:


> Yep. I guess so. That water temple was definitely the only part of that game that was not designed well.


I wonder if they had an intention to make the rest of the water temples hard after OoT. I always get puzzled over the puzzles. Probably from my experience and stress and anger and frustration over the OoT one. (Man, I get immersed too much) xD


----------



## ZaneCross (Oct 5, 2014)

Serenade said:


> I wonder if they had an intention to make the rest of the water temples hard after OoT. I always get puzzled over the puzzles. Probably from my experience and stress and anger and frustration over the OoT one. (Man, I get immersed too much) xD


I have never liked a water temple since OoT, so yeah it's quite possible that they just made them all difficult. Or, maybe Nintendo just doesn't know how to make a good water level :tongue:


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

ZaneCross said:


> I have never liked a water temple since OoT, so yeah it's quite possible that they just made them all difficult. Or, maybe Nintendo just doesn't know how to make a good water level :tongue:


probably the latter. I've never enjoyed the water temples. I always loved the forest temples because they were usually the 1st ones and the easiest. xD AND GANONDORF! His castle/lair etc are always my favourite temples and boss fights. Twilight Princess one was amazing! 4 boss battles—puppet zelda, ganon, ghostriders, and then ganondorf himself!


----------



## ZaneCross (Oct 5, 2014)

Serenade said:


> probably the latter. I've never enjoyed the water temples. I always loved the forest temples because they were usually the 1st ones and the easiest. xD AND GANONDORF! His castle/lair etc are always my favourite temples and boss fights. Twilight Princess one was amazing! 4 boss battles—puppet zelda, ganon, ghostriders, and then ganondorf himself!


Yeah, the forest temples were awesome, as well as the final boss fights. Actually, I think my favorite temple in all of the games insofar would have to be the 2nd forest temple in OoT, when you were playing as adult link.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

The 2nd forest temple for OoT was very scary and eerie because it was basically just a run-downed, abandoned, overgrown temple in an empty forest. The random elevator in the middle was quite creepy as well, and not to mention the Ganondorf ghost and paintings at the bottom of the temple. Dx (and the pos. 12 year old me was scared of them HAHA) 

My favourite temple is Twilight Princess's Hyrule Castle. Very dark feel to it, kind of like a haunted castle filled with danger around every corner. Plus the design and the art was very intricate and beautiful. Actually felt like I was inside of a castle. xD


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Okay, soooo...according to these: 

uClassify | View Classifier
uClassify | View Classifier
uClassify | View Classifier
uClassify | View Classifier

Twilight Princess:
Midna - ISFJ
Ganondorf - INFP
Ilia - ESFJ
Zant - INFJ
Zelda - INTP

Yup. I copied and pasted their quotes to see what they got, and that's what they got! Although it said _writing_ style. So I guess the writers are a combination of all those types. Or maybe the characters were characterized when they spoke and have no writing style in them by the writers because they were getting characterized... <.< (I have no clue how to explain that sentence, so sorry if it's misleading!)

Will be doing the other games later.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I am very disappointed with Skyward Sword and haven't played it in over a year. Maybe I am growing up too fast, but I found the game to be very childish and hand holdy. The only redeeming quality to the game is when looking at the lore is the origins on Ganondorf and Demise being a strong villain. 

Link-ISFP

Zelda-ESFP

Groose-ESFP perhaps

Impa-INTJ

Demise-ENTJ

Fi-ISTJ? 

Ghirahim-ENFP?


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Serenade said:


> Link's obviously introverted because he rarely speaks.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

I didn't really like Skyward Sword because there weren't many places to go to, but at least Nintendo finally made an official timeline for all the games from it. 

Fi's tricky to tell since she's like a computer without a personality . . .


----------



## Eclipze (Dec 6, 2016)

Midna is definitely NOT an ENFJ. She is an ENTP...if you watch her she is quite spontaneous and random, she assesses situations with logic, almost consistently cracks jokes throughout the entire video game. I dunno why people think she's a feeler, she doesn't have the mentality or actions of one. Not even close. Perhaps you are thinking of Zelda.


----------

